# ECRC October 24th Tournament!!!



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: 9pt; WIDTH: 7.25in; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-table-overlap: never; mso-table-lspace: 9.0pt; mso-table-rspace: 9.0pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: left; mso-table-top: .05pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=696 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 0.75in"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 7.25in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: teal 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 0.75in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=696 colSpan=5><H1 style="MARGIN: 12pt 0in 0pt 13.5pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:group id=_x0000_s1032 style="MARGIN-TOP: 2.65pt; Z-INDEX: 7; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 459.15pt; WIDTH: 16.55pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 65.9pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left; rotation: -90; flip: x; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" coordsize="420,1670" coordorigin="1499,1727"><vval id=_x0000_s1033 style="LEFT: 1499px; WIDTH: 420px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 2977px; HEIGHT: 420px" stroked="f" fillcolor="teal"></vval><vval id=_x0000_s1034 style="LEFT: 1499px; WIDTH: 420px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 2352px; HEIGHT: 420px" stroked="f" fillcolor="teal"><v:fill opacity=".5"></v:fill></vval><vval id=_x0000_s1035 style="LEFT: 1499px; WIDTH: 420px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 1727px; HEIGHT: 420px" stroked="f" fillcolor="teal"><v:fill opacity=".25"></v:fill></vval><?xml:namespace prefix = w ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:word" /><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:group>ECRC Newsletter</H1></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 21.1pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.2in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 351pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 21.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid teal .5pt" width=468 colSpan=3><P class=CompanyPhoneNumber style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN class=CompanyNameCharChar>Emerald Coast Redfish Club / (850) 450-4298 / www.theredfishclub.com</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.2in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 171pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 21.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-border-top-alt: solid teal .5pt" width=228 colSpan=2><P class=VolumeDate style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN class=VolumeDateBoldChar>Newsletter Date 10/21/09</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 0.5in"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 130.45pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 0.5in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=174 rowSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><v:shape id=_x0000_i1027 style="WIDTH: 117.75pt; HEIGHT: 44.25pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="red4" src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ADMINI~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image005.png"></v:imagedata></v:shape><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1028 style="WIDTH: 111.75pt; HEIGHT: 51pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.goestores.com/storename/thebuckmaster/dept/258271/ItemDetail-10404060.aspx"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ADMINI~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image007.jpg" o:href="http://www.theredfishclub.com/files/nodoubt_logo_2008_3in.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1029 style="WIDTH: 117.75pt; HEIGHT: 54pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.fishermaneyewear.com/"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ADMINI~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image009.jpg" o:href="http://www.theredfishclub.com/files/FishermanEyewearRouge.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1030 style="WIDTH: 117.75pt; HEIGHT: 54pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://stickitanchorpins.com/"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ADMINI~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image011.jpg" o:href="http://www.theredfishclub.com/files/Stickit.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: maroon; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none"><v:shape id=_x0000_i1031 style="WIDTH: 117.75pt; HEIGHT: 54pt" alt="" type="#_x0000_t75" o:button="t" href="http://www.theshipschandler.com/"><v:imagedata src="file:///C:/DOCUME~1/ADMINI~1/LOCALS~1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image013.jpg" o:href="http://www.theredfishclub.com/files/shipsc.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 391.55pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 0.5in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=522 colSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 12pt 0in 3pt 9.35pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: teal; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">October 24<SUP>th</SUP>, 2009 Niceville Tournament <o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 341.1pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 130.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 341.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=174><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t202 coordsize="21600,21600" path="m0,0l0,21600,21600,21600,21600,0xe" o:spt="202"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t"></vath></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0.9pt; Z-INDEX: 1; MARGIN-LEFT: 5.85pt; WIDTH: 122.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 349.35pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1027"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 1; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1026"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Over the last nine months the ECRC has made stops at a number of different venues from Pensacola to Panama City. The last stop in the 2009 ECRC regular season will be held in Niceville, FL on Saturday October 24th, 2009, at Blue Water Bay Marina.<P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">A number of different teams are bottlenecked together at the top of the point's leader board so participation in this tournament is crucial. With more redfish in Choctawhatchee Bay than ever before, it will be very exciting to see how this tournament plays out. <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; LETTER-SPACING: 0.2pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">With the season coming to an end, and the Championship right around the corner, this tournament is crucial for teams fighting for team of the </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 130.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 341.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=174 colSpan=2><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shape id=_x0000_s1027 style="MARGIN-TOP: 1.1pt; Z-INDEX: 2; MARGIN-LEFT: 1.6pt; WIDTH: 122.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 349.15pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1028"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 2; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1027"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">year. Mike Pattison and Ken Cube lead the way going into the last tournament; however, several teams are nipping at their heels. Reigning team of the year champs Jimmy Jimenez and Mike Schweppe are following close behind in 2nd place. They have proven to be very consistent over the last two years. Rounding out the top three are 2008 ECRC tournament champions Bill Lipscomb and Bob Heard. However, the favorite team has to be Choctawhatchee Bay natives Blake and Wes Nelson fresh off of a top finish in an IFA event. They have won a number of different tournaments from that area and are going to be very tough to beat on their home turf!<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; LETTER-SPACING: 0.2pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Sign in will be from 5:45 a.m. </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 129.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 341.1pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=173><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shape id=_x0000_s1028 style="MARGIN-TOP: 1.85pt; Z-INDEX: 3; MARGIN-LEFT: 3.85pt; WIDTH: 126.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 334.6pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1028"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 3; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1028"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">to 6:15 a.m. We will take off at safe light, which is approximately around 6:55 a.m. All teams will be back at the launch site by 3:00 p.m. for the weigh-in, which will start at 3:15 p.m. If you need any additional tournament information, please visit our website at www.theredfishclub.com or call Jimmy Jimenez at 850-450-4298. We are expecting another good turnout for this tournament and all new teams are welcome to join us!<P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Tight lines,<P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Captain Brant Peacher
fishtheemeraldcoast.com<P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><o></o></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 45pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 391.55pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 45pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=522 colSpan=4><H2 style="MARGIN: 12pt 0in 3pt 9.35pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly">ECRC Food Drive</H2></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 183.15pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 130.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 183.15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=174><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shape id=_x0000_s1029 style="MARGIN-TOP: 3.15pt; Z-INDEX: 4; MARGIN-LEFT: 6.75pt; WIDTH: 122.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 179.85pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1030"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 4; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1029"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">The ECRC would like to invite you to participate in a food drive to benefit the local community.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; LETTER-SPACING: 0.2pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">To contribute, please bring a non-perishable food item to the registration table before the launch of the Oct.24<SUP>th</SUP> Niceville tournament, you will receive a raffle ticket with a chance to win some cool prizes including: <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; LETTER-SPACING: 0.2pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Suffix Braid, Solar Bat Sunglasses, or Wal-</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 130.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 183.15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=174 colSpan=2><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shape id=_x0000_s1030 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0.5pt; Z-INDEX: 5; MARGIN-LEFT: 2.65pt; WIDTH: 122.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 182.5pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1031"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 5; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1030"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">Mart gift cards.<o></o><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">All food collected will be donated to the Christian Service Center (a non-denominational food bank in <SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">Gulf Shores, Alabama).<o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; LETTER-SPACING: 0.2pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">South Baldwin Regional Medical Center, The Gulf Coast Sports Commission, and the IFA will present thefood collected (expressed in total weight) to the </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 129.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 183.15pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=173><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><v:shape id=_x0000_s1031 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0.5pt; Z-INDEX: 6; MARGIN-LEFT: 4.45pt; WIDTH: 122.4pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 209.35pt; mso-position-horizontal-relative: page; mso-position-vertical-relative: page" type="#_x0000_t202" stroked="f" filled="f"><v:textbox style="mso-next-textbox: #_x0000_s1031; mso-fit-shape-to-text: t"></v:textbox><w:wrap anchory="page" anchorx="page"></w:wrap></v:shape><SPAN style="Z-INDEX: 6; POSITION: absolute"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><DIV class=shape style="PADDING-RIGHT: 7.2pt; PADDING-LEFT: 7.2pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 3.6pt" v:shape="_x0000_s1031"><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">Christian Service Center<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: sans-serif; mso-bidi-font-family: Arial"> <SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">during the IFA Championship Weigh in on Saturday November 7<SUP>th</SUP>.<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma"><o></o><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">For addition information, please contact ECRC member Lloyd Bullock @ email address: <SPAN class=address><SPAN style="COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 9.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma">[email protected]<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma"><o></o><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Tahoma"><o></o><P class=NewsletterBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><o></o></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 0.5in"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 7.25in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 0.5in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top width=696 colSpan=5><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>_<U>Emerald Coast Redfish Club www.theredfishclub.com (850) 450-4298</U>_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>_<U></U>_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>_<U></U>_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>_<U></U>_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 9.0pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-top: .05pt; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>_<U><o></o></U>_</TD></TR><TR height=0><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=174></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=174></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=120></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=55></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=173></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! Here we go again baby.

Looing forward to seeing everyone again. I agree with Brant's write up. The Nelson boy's are gonna be hard to beat on this one. Me and Deebo feel good though!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Supposed to Be Cool. 

See yall Saturday.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Everything's ready over here!!! 

Jimmy,

I'm gonna get Tony hammered drunk tonight so he'll be no good to you tomorrow!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brad K (10/23/2009)*Everything's ready over here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i like where your going with this brad...maybe a ECRC get together tonight is in order :clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm always down for a get together!!!! Just tell me when and where


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i was talking about getting the rest of the teams drunk and hung over so they are unless tomorrow:shedevil see ya in the morning brad...look forward to meeting you


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!! Looking forward to meeting you as well!!


----------

